# Some Hunble Attempts...



## Felix. (May 2, 2012)




----------



## Neillp (May 7, 2012)

For me the second picture is excellent, great composition.

Cheers

Neill


----------



## brad4t (Mar 7, 2012)

Great work, what camera and lens did you use?


----------



## Felix. (May 2, 2012)

Neillp said:


> For me the second picture is excellent, great composition.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Neill


Thanx Neill, I'll try to improve, mate... : )


----------



## Felix. (May 2, 2012)

brad4t said:


> Great work, what camera and lens did you use?


Sony NEX7 on Zeiss lens


----------



## Neillp (May 7, 2012)

Nice camera too! I have the A77, have you tried the focus peaking for this type of work?


----------



## Felix. (May 2, 2012)

Neillp said:


> Nice camera too! I have the A77, have you tried the focus peaking for this type of work?


Yes, since i use manual lenses, the peaking feature works great.. It makes your life just that much easier. DOF shifts can be seen clearly as well


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice photos of very nice watches!


----------

